# Question about CL3 Speaker wire Prices.



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

The lowest price I found on standard 12 gauge wiring is $34.78 for 100 ft. I would like to know if any of you know where to find low prices like this on CL3 speaker wiring. It seams that the CL3 wiring has a been priced much higher for a tad bit more plastic.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have no complaints about my CL3 although I did pay to much for it because I had to pick it up at the local store. Did you try doing a search on a site that looks for the lowest prices like bizrate? Which brand are you looking at right now?


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes I have done several seaches. I know there must be some selling for close to the none CL3 wiring. To be honest. I really don't care about brand. After reading about branding I no longer care. I am just looking for 12 awg speaker wire. I only care about the CL3 wire because I was going to use it in someones walls other than mine and I would like for it to conform with building requirements.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't think you'll find 12 gauge CL3 for under 55 cents a foot. If you do, please post a link to where you do find it.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Even my dealer price is around 50 cents/ft for 12-2 CL3 rated cable, and that's for the whole 500' roll.

So if you can find 55 cents a foot, that's a good deal.

With the precious metals market the way it is, the prices will only be going up.


----------

